# 'Prometheus' was terrible. I hate Damon Lindelof. Ridley Scott needs to retire.



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

I can't even begin to tell you all how disappointed I am with 'Prometheus', specifically its screenplay. I should've known that impending doom awaited the minute I read the quote from that talentless dickbag Damon Lindelof, where he took the subtext that Jon Spaihts originally wrote and turned it into _"plain text."_ Basically, what this results in, two already extremely incompetent writers; one attempting to be ambiguous and open-ended, while the other tries to over-simplify the film's thematics with unnecessary exposition, creating a conflict of styles, which ultimately delivers a stagnant narrative.

Obviously, this film attempts to be broad in scope in terms of its ideas. However, the problem here is, it's a bunch of pseudo-philosophical religious declamation between an abundance of characters, who seem to have the shallowest agendas possible. On one hand, It's a formulaic template for corporate greed and using the possibility of these "engineers" for an extension of life--while on the other hand, it's a religious follower's desperate answer for a childish deity--with all of it accumulating into this hackneyed, little boxes made of ticky-tacky screenplay. It's just extremely banal, an absolute slap to the face of anyone who is a fan of the original 'Alien.'

See, that's another issue I have; this so called "engineer", which people will reflect back on years from now and acknowledge it for the idiotic plot device that it is (_especially when you take into consideration how ambiguous it was in 'Alien'_).

Is this really what the Space Jockey was reduced to?

Is this really the treatment that Dan O'Bannon's original concept deserved?

Is this REALLY the best that Ridley Scott could do in terms of picking a screenwriter?

I mean, my God... just think about the unfortunate asterisk that he just plastered onto the 'Alien' franchise. I know, you have the abortions in both 'AVP' films, as well as 'Resurrection' and 'Alien 3', but this was supposed to be Ridley Scott's groundbreaking return to the genre he basically redefined. It's like he took his biggest achievement as a director and purposely tarnished it for the sake of delivering some sick punchline as a senile director. It just blows my mind how this guy could possibly run the risk of tainting his own classic.

I suppose what saves his ass at the end of the day is, most people will have no problem dismissing 'Prometheus' and just pretending it never happened. That's basically what I'm going to do.

It's just so unfortunate they went this route with the concept of the Space Jockey. I remember when I first saw 'Alien' as a child, when I saw that fossilized creature, I couldn't help but feel this eery sense of dread; as if the now lifeless being was even more menacing than the alien itself. There was so much mystery... so much equivocation pertaining to the being itself, that I never once could imagine that it would eventually be reduced to this transparent, off-kilter contrivance that we saw in 'Prometheus.'

This is what happens when an out-of-touch director tries to reinvigorate himself because he's so devoid of original ideas. This is what happens when you don't know when to call it quits. This is what happens when you hang on for just a bit too long and try to restart an old flame. You end up running the risk of blemishing a past work and forever having it used as a frame of reference for how to _not_ go about making a prequel. This is what happens when you just can't accept the fact that your best days are behind you.

Oh, and let's talk about the actors and their characters. First off, let me say this... Michael Fassbender's performance was nothing extraordinary. I don't care how many fans he has on this board. Good grief, half the time he's featured in this film, he's dancing around like he just punched several lines of crushed Xanex, while the other half he just awkwardly stares at his peers; Ian Holm he is _not_; Rutger Hauer he is _not_. I'm so fucking sick and tired of these 15-minutes-of-fame actors and actresses being anointed with all of this superlative praise based on the fact that they now star in a lot of films--woopty-fucking-doo! His performance was just average, at best.

Secondly, Idris Elba, once again going unacknowledged despite the fact he gave the most committed performance. Not to mention, he seemed to be the only actor capable of spitting out those God awful attempts at witty dialogue, while still having it come across in some sort of comedic sensibility. This guy right here, is a perfect example of taking such juvenile material and elevating it to a level that only he knows how to deliver. A lot of people have overlooked this guy's talents, but I'm glad I have the awareness to know a talent when I see one, and Elba is just that.

Thirdly, Logan Marshall-Green is the worst actor on this planet. When Theron's character finally set his ass ablaze, I wanted to fucking clap. I hate this guy. I hope I never have to see him in a major motion-picture ever again.

And as for Guy Pearce... that make-up... what in the fuck? What in the actual fuck was Scott thinking? Was this not the most disjointed part of 'Prometheus'? Not only did he look like he was just rubbed down in molded clay, but the editing and overall height of this subplot was the icing on the cake for what is sequentially Ridley Scott's 'Phantom Menace.' Seriously, once that entire sequence finally happened before my very own eyes, I just knew I was going to have a strong urge to bleach my eyeballs after watching such filth.

Also, who were the supporting actors? Anyone remember? How convenient was it for those two knobs to get stuck inside the derelict? What kind of idiot goes up to some foreign snake-creature and gets all googly-eyed with it? Why is there always some idiot that thinks he can just mingle in with whatever foreign species they come across, like they will just allow you to adapt to their nature? It's like that one retard and his wife that thought they could live with bears, only to end up being eaten... because you know, that's pretty much what they do. I'm assuming Lindelof is the one responsible for such idiotic writing; only HE could be THAT FUCKING DUMB.

Charlize Theron was alright, I guess. She looked really hot when setting the poor man's Tom Hardy on fire (_did I mention that I hate that guy?_)--I suppose she was an alright character... as far as run-of-the-mill corporate greedy bosses go. Fuck me, is this movie stale or what?

I suppose there are some strengths to this film, albeit very minimal. This flick once again showcases why the RED Epic is the best camera currently on the market. It can shoot at its native 5K resolution, without sacrificing its terrific framerate capabilities in the process. The wide-angled scenery shots were particularly mesmerizing, considering the exceptional level of clarity. So I do give Scott credit for at least choosing the proper camera for his directorial suicide.

The art design was solid, I suppose. Truth be told, I was only in love with Giger's "Alien" mural and the cyber-horror armor that the "Engineer" wore, which looked like something out of a Tsutomu Nihei manga. But yeah, other than that, there wasn't a whole lot to see. Most of the art design was just older, rehashed workings that I've previously seen from Giger, especially his unused 'Dune' artwork. Yeah, way to be original and creative there, Ridley!

Ah well, I suppose that at the end of the day it's not the end of the world. It's just yet another unfortunate reminder of how a favorite director can eventually venture into a territory that you never want to see them do. I guess the only way Scott was going to find out was by being his own catalyst to this oxidation process of a so called 'Alien' prequel. I guess this just serves as the prelude to more forthcoming disasters, as I can only imagine how lazy and sloppily he will put his 'Blade Runner' sequel together.

In conclusion, I can't even begin to fathom how anyone found a way to enjoy this movie. It's so trite. It's so rudimentary. It's so basic and dull, completely stripping away one of the most imaginative parts of the original 'Alien.' There's nothing refreshing or memorable about it in the least. It's just a final nail in the coffin to Scott's sputtering career as a director. However, I will always respect and love the guy as a filmmaker, seeing he did give me both 'Alien' and 'Blade Runner', but it's time for him to punch out. It's time for him to call it a day.

Side note: Damon Lindelof is such a talentless fuck. I can't believe this clown is even allowed in Hollywood, let alone allowed to work with a director as renowned as Ridley Scott. I can assure you people of two things: 1.) 'Star Trek 2' will suck (_not that Abrams' reboot was any good in the first place_), and 2.) 'World War Z' will be even worse than 'Prometheus' or 'Star Trek 2' could ever be. I can't stand this guy. He looks like a human-vein penis wearing a beanie. Someone should tell him to go drink bleach.

*EDIT:* oh yeah, the score for this movie really sucked, too.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 10, 2012)

Yup, pretty bad.
Ridley showed signs of his talent fading in Robin Hood already, this is just embarrassing.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 10, 2012)

One movie I won't see. . . Is  it just me, or is there no quality writing in Hollywood anymore?  The last original movie I saw was Moon.  At least I thought it was original till I saw Neon Genisis Evangelion, which has the same twist at the end, the movie did in the begining.  Then again, I don't watch too many movies now to begin with


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll agree with you on Elba. I watched the movie two times so I was able to pay more attention the second time and I have to say he was pretty much on top, although Fassbender is excellent too imho.

As for the rest, I dunno. I haven't watched any Alien movie and you kept comparing. For someone new, there was a lot to process already. Overall I found the movie very interesting.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 10, 2012)

Couldn't you have shoved this in the pre-existing Prometheus thread? This seems redundant.


----------



## Federer (Jun 10, 2012)

The last masterpiece of Scott was Gladiator in my book, 12 years ago.

American Gangster was pretty good, the rest like Kingdom of Heaven, Robin Hood were mediocre. Maybe he's not as good as he was, he's still better than the majority of the Hollywood directors.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 10, 2012)

Even though I enjoyed the film I find myself agreeing with most of your points. But fassbender was also great in the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2012)

I liked Prometheus, but it was sort of obvious that it would disappoint. Ridley Scott seems to be leaching off his past fame (Robin Hood= Gladiator, Prometheus= Alien, and what is he doing two projects from now? Another Blade Runner movie). 

It does really feel like a thought provoking movie is constantly at war with a hollywood blockbuster.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2012)

Holy fuck, that is a LONG wall of text.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 10, 2012)

I found most of the side characters and their lines kind of jarring, like they didn't belong in this sort of film. I'd have preferred a tighter cast, like Alien managed.

 at poor man's Tom Hardy, I couldn't stop thinking that whilst watching.

And I would have preferred the Space Jockeys to be separate from the human creators. Would've made the world feel bigger and scarier.

Though that said, I overall enjoyed the film.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 10, 2012)

Any chance someone could make a TLDR version, was drinking last night and not in the mood to be reading a lot.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2012)

>Movie sucked
>Scott is old

Think I nailed it on the head.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

The script was lazy, I have no idea how much the Studios were involved but I agree, they could have gone to places with this film but it stayed in the sandbox imagination wise. The ship should have been more interesting and the deaths were mostly cheap scares imo. The dialogue wasn't great either, but Elizabeth's religious conflict was the most redundant out of it all.

But the film was still really well directed and no Fassbender doesn't have 15 minutes of fame, Hunger and Shame solidified him as a great actor. And I share your distaste of that twat from the OC. The fuck was he doing in this film. The problems all arise from the comparison to Alien, but then this is linked to the Alien franchise and well it can't be helped.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm more shocked how incredibly stupid everything and everyone was.
Surely not a sign of a good movie when, if someone wasn't inhumanly stupid in it, there would be no movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2012)

So in other words, you liked it!? AWESOME!


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 10, 2012)

So...

Are you mad?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 10, 2012)

Not like there was a Prometheus thread.............oh wait.


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Couldn't you have shoved this in the pre-existing Prometheus thread? This seems redundant.



I shall dub this the Anti-Spaceship Prometheus thread, to match Tetra's previous Anti-Battleship thread.

Problem Solved.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

lol where's Rukia


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 10, 2012)

I liked the part where theron was trying to avoid getting crushed but she just ran in a straight line forever, when a swerve 10 feet to her left would have saved her. 

What was the original religious subtext to alien? I gotta admit I haven't watched that movie since I was like 16


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> lol where's Rukia



Still recovering from the cluster of horrible film making that was Snow White and the Huntsman. He put his reputation as a film connoisseur(or whatever he felt was a reputation) on the line with that one, and got badly curbstomped by the end result.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

I understand that there is a pre-existing 'Prometheus' thread, but this write-up was more than just about that film. 

I made this its own thread, because it also points out the current lack of standards in Hollywood when it comes to hiring screenwriters. It shows that Ridley Scott needs to bow out of the game (_honestly, do any of you really want a 'Blade Runner' sequel after this debacle?_)--It wasn't just some typical "movie review", it was a straight-from-the-heart message from someone who grew up on a lot of Scott's films. This guy needs to be stopped before he ends up tainting yet another classic of his. Lindelof needs to be stopped because he's so obviously a retard.

*EDIT:* I know that *Rukia* is a huge fan of Fassbender's, but my comments weren't a dig at him at all. I don't mind Fassbender, HOWEVER, one too many times do you see these sapless critics handing out this unparalleled praise for what is your basic standard performance. I was honestly more impressed with Elba than I was anyone else.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

I mentioned Rukia because I was wondering what his reaction to your criticisms would be. He gave the movie an A-, if I recall correctly. 

And no, after this I don't want the 'Blade Runner' sequel.


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2012)

I think it's rather safe to say that Prometheus is the biggest mainstream letdown of the year thus far, and can only be overshadowed if DKR flops.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree that Elba was decent.  Primarily because he had so little to work with.  THE WRITING FOR HIS CHARACTER WAS ABSOLUTELY HORRIFIC.  In one scene he is fiddling with a Christmas Tree.  In a couple of other scenes he is playing an instrument.  They gave him a silly accent for no apparent reason as well.  It's like they crammed every quirk in the book into his character in an attempt to give the crew more personality.  Miserable failure.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 10, 2012)

Detective said:


> I think it's rather safe to say that Prometheus is the biggest mainstream letdown of the year thus far, and can only be overshadowed if *DKR flops.*



Lol That will never happen.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 10, 2012)

It's terrible?! but I can't wait to watch that movie


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

Detective said:


> I think it's rather safe to say that Prometheus is the biggest mainstream letdown of the year thus far, and can only be overshadowed if DKR flops.


Oh how deliciously ironic it would be if 'The Dark Knight Rises' turned out to be the masterpiece Nolan is hyping it up to be after this.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm not even kidding right now (_and everyone on here knows how anti-Nolan I am_), I can't see 'The Dark Knight Rises' being any worse than this.

I mean, honestly, even as beautiful and gorgeous some of the shots were in 'Prometheus', visuals alone cannot compensate for an incredibly WEAK screenplay. It wasn't like there were just some minor inconsistencies, or some trivial gripes here and there, it was a FULL BLOWN mess. Oh, how I wish O'Bannon were alive... he would slap the stupidity out of Lindelof and he would also slap Scott for having to follow-through on the idea of making an 'Alien' prequel.

Oh man, turning the Space Jockey into an "enigneer"... _"They engineered US!"_  I hated this movie so damn much.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I mentioned Rukia because I was wondering what his reaction to your criticisms would be. He gave the movie an A-, if I recall correctly.



He just changed it to F.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2012)

Five star thread. Feels good to be right about old man Ridley..


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 10, 2012)

Prometheus would have worked better as an original/new concept not based on a familiar verse previously explored? I think the idea of man seeking their origin and creator is an interesting idea especially in a sci-fi setting. The film had good ideas just poorly implemented.


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Oh how deliciously ironic it would be if 'The Dark Knight Rises' turned out to be the masterpiece Nolan is hyping it up to be after this.



Haha.

The point I was trying to make is that there are not that many anticipated films this year, or basically films that have a previously built in following before the release date. DKR by previous precedent, should murder the competition at the box office, and I expect the highest quality production out of Nolan that he can make, but it is really the only film that can hide Prometheus' failure to live up to it's own hype.

But chances are, DKR is going to be what we all know it's going to be. A Beast. I expect many NF haters to say the film equivalent of the following when it is released:

[YOUTUBE]m_N1OjGhIFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I agree that Elba was decent.  Primarily because he had so little to work with.  THE WRITING FOR HIS CHARACTER WAS ABSOLUTELY HORRIFIC.  In one scene he is fiddling with a Christmas Tree.  In a couple of other scenes he is playing an instrument.  They gave him a silly accent for no apparent reason as well.  It's like they crammed every quirk in the book into his character in an attempt to give the crew more personality.  Miserable failure.



That's what happens when some asshole like Lindelof does major script revisions.



Tempproxy said:


> Prometheus would have worked better as an original/new concept not based on a familiar verse previously explored? I think the idea of man seeking their origin and creator is an interesting idea especially in a sci-fi setting. The film had good ideas just poorly implemented.



The film's screenplay seemed like it tried SO HARD to emulate the past writings of both Arthur C. Clarke and HP Lovecraft, but failed miserably.

You know, as solid as Scott's direction for the film was, he deserves so much blame for the story, as he basically hand-picked BOTH of the writers. He doesn't get any leeway; it just shows how spot-on I am about his poor judgment, which I'm assuming comes with his age. He just needs to retire before he does any more damage to his already wounded reputation.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2012)

i enjoyed the movie


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2012)

Do you still want this to be commercially successful?

And I agree with a lot you wrote. And I'm definitely not looking forward to the Blade Runner sequel.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

It might be a contradiction on my behalf since I hated the movie so much, but it _has_ to be successful from a financial standpoint. It just has to.

If it's not, it will virtually result in the death of future big-budget R-rated films. I mean, Scott is gonna continue destroying his own reputation regardless of whatever pleas I throw out there, so he might as well rake in a lot of cash and open the doors for younger, more talented filmmakers that would like to craft tentpole R-rated sci-fi films in the process. The only thing that would really suck about this film making a lot of money is, it would allow Lindelof to get more jobs. That guy is without a doubt the biggest reason why this movie ended up being as terrible as it was.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope it's incredibly successful, we need studios to fund big budget Sci Fi that isn't shit like Battleship. Pacific Rim, Elysium and this are the big hope that we get a resurgence of great Sci fi coming from Hollywood.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2012)

Tetra I love your posts bro 

Prolly gonna save my money.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

'Pacific Rim' will be PG-13, but yeah, I still have extremely high hopes for that movie.

'Elysium' IS it, though. That's the film that's gonna have to do what 'Prometheus' couldn't do on a narrative level. It's gonna have to be the film that single-handedly revives the big-budget, R-rated hard-edge science fiction genre. I'm putting all my eggs in one basket with that film, but it's not like there is any other alternative.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

Darc go watch it yourself, most of my casual film friends absolutely loved the film.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

Elysium has a big budget?  I haven't followed the film very closely but that sort of surprises me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

I think the budget is the same as Prometheus.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

It's an estimated $30 million less than 'Prometheus.'

I believe the budget is around $120-$125 million for 'Elysium.'


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

Prometheus budget last I read was about $125 million. But Fox must have spent abit on advertising.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

Jodie Foster?  Ugh.   At this point it seems impossible to find a film cast that doesn't have at least one actor/actress I hate.  I can prove this just by using the trailers I saw yesterday as examples:

Gangster Squad (Sean Penn)
Django (Jamie Foxx)
The Dark Knight Rises (Anne Hathaway)


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh wow, looks like they're about the same.

I really need to see a trailer soon for 'Elysium.' I know that Blomkamp dislikes the "Hollywood philosophy" of releasing any footage of a film about a year before its release, but we're approaching the 8-month mark in July. I seriously hope something premieres at Comic-Con, or they attach a teaser to 'The Amazingly Gay Spider-Man.'

*EDIT:* I'm not a fan of Foster's either. I don't really care for Matt Damon all that much either to be honest. However, they're not nearly the worst casting choices for a film like this. At the very least, the castings of Wagner Moura, Sharlto Copley, William Fichtner, and Diego Luna should compensate.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

It's been in Post Production for a while now. The delay is abit strange but its coming out in march, it's time we got a teaser atleast.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's been in Post Production for a while now.



Yeah. 

Damon said it's gonna have like a year+ length in post-production due to the film's overall art design process.

Syd fucking Mead did the set designs, how cool is that?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey Tetra get a blog, I don't need your every thought given its own thread.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah Syd Mead's stuff is pretty much great. I guess that hints towards the film being set in a futuristic setting.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah Syd Mead's stuff is pretty much great. I guess that hints towards the film being set in a futuristic setting.



Looks like it will be a combination of both a futuristic setting and a dystopian one.

The film takes place about 150 year into the future, or something to that extent. It revolves around a space orbital habitat called "Elysium" which hovers above the earth (_I'm assuming that's where Mead's set designs come into play_), and I guess it also takes place on earth, where basically every resource has been milked dry. I don't know, plot details have been incredibly vague, but Blomkamp *supposedly* stated that unlike 'District 9', he is making a conscious effort at pushing several social allegories with this one.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

By the way, if I ever make it to Hollywood, I'm immediately hiring Tsutomu Nihei as my lead conceptual illustrator.



Surely I can't be the only one that thinks that looks very similar to the "engineer" in 'Prometheus.'


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2012)

They both have a torso two legs and two arms

Good eye Tetra


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't you have some traffic to go play in or something?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

Tetra.  I just watched the first two episodes of Turn A.  This is incredibly promising so far.  I held off watching it because of stubborn UC loyalty.  But I see now that I might have made a mistake.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Tetra.  I just watched the first two episodes of Turn A.  This is incredibly promising so far.  I held off watching it because of stubborn UC loyalty.  But I see now that I might have made a mistake.



It's an outstanding series, man. There's so much heart put into it.

Funnily enough, Syd Mead actually designed the Turn A, Turn X, and SUMO mobile suits for that series. ;-)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 10, 2012)

charlize theron's character's death was pretty stupid, getting crushed by the ship? it's a little contrived.  i truly don't know why should we agree to play a character that dies like that.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Theron was actually originally slated to play Shaw, but she bowed out to take a role for a different film (_can't think of the name of it off the top of my head_), but I think it never got financed, so she came back to 'Prometheus' and got the role of Vickers instead.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> charlize theron's character's death was pretty stupid, getting crushed by the ship? it's a little contrived.  i truly don't know why should we agree to play a character that dies like that.


Spoony brought up another point: why did she go to the escape pod instead of her room since it was detachable as well? Her getting killed off by the alien Shaw gave birth to would've been a better death.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Her getting killed off by the alien Shaw gave birth to would've been a better death.


Are you joking?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

Seems like alot of bitching and moaning, I thought the movie was interesting and entertaining.  Of course, when you follow up a classic no matter how well, somebody is going to complain.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

I just recalled the whole impregnating deal, but besides that, being killed by an alien _would_ be cooler than being crushed by an easily avoidable rolling ship.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone else find it insanely retarded that the basic genesis of the actual alien stems from a love-making session between a creature Shaw gave birth to and the pasty-faced "engineer"? Oh man, just the term "engineer" alone is beyond laughable. That's worse than whoever coined the term "Xenomorph."



Mider T said:


> Seems like alot of bitching and moaning, I thought the movie was interesting and entertaining.  Of course, when you follow up a classic no matter how well, somebody is going to complain.



Holy shit, guys! Mider T has the answer! This is the most groundbreaking, well thought-out, extremely well put together rebuttal that I have ever fucking seen. What articulation! What wit! What an all-out intelligent counterargument that was just laid before me!

Give me a break.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Holy shit, guys! Mider T has the answer! This is the most groundbreaking, well thought-out, extremely well put together rebuttal that I have ever fucking scene. What articulation! What wit! What an all-out intelligent counterargument that was just laid before me!
> 
> Give me a break.



Calm down brah, you're the last person who should be sarcastically overreacting.

The movie was catered more to general demographics than Alien diehards, hence why it was changed from an all-out Alien prequel.  Good choice too, otherwise there'd be more criticism like yours.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Spoony brought up another point: why did she go to the escape pod instead of her room since it was detachable as well? Her getting killed off by the alien Shaw gave birth to would've been a better death.



The room is probably meant to be detached in space. Detaching it mid-air on-world would have killed her as she would have been smashed around. Its not like her room has seatbelts.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> The room is probably meant to be detached in space. Detaching it mid-air on-world would have killed her as she would have been smashed around. Its not like her room has seatbelts.


Stunna prefers to just ignore the fact that the pod was completely trashed when Elizabeth entered it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

It was a question as a result of forgetting a detail, not a straight up critique. Clearly you prefer not to actually read.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Calm brah, you're the last person who should be sarcastically overreacting.
> 
> The movie was catered more to general demographics than Alien diehards, hence why it was changed from an all-out Alien prequel.  Good choice too, otherwise there'd be more criticism like yours.



It's no secret that I get into heated debates, so there's no groundbreaking revelation you just revealed in that post.

The film is definitely tied to 'Alien.' Fuck, it's even marketed that way in the trailers; hell, the final shot of the film shows the beginning evolution of the alien creature itself. This flick deserves to be diced up and cast aside as a degenerate piece of filth. It's a slap in the face of Dan O'Bannon, who Damon Lindelof could never measure up to, even on his best day!

Enjoy your swine and enjoy it well! I will continue holding my standards to an admirable degree.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

I would have preferred if Theron got killed by the Jockey.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2012)

the camera was the mvp of the movie, easily. it was really the only saving grace of the cinematography.  terrific quality. it gave the illusion that the cinematography was anything other than generic for the most part.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

I would have preferred for her to survive.  That would have been a nice break from the norm.  Characters like Vickers ALWAYS die.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> the camera was the mvp of the movie, easily. it was really the only saving grace of the cinematography.  terrific quality. it gave the illusion that the cinematography was anything other than generic for the most part.



The RED Epic is going to be the future of filmmaking.

So fucking glad both 'Elysium' and 'Pacific Rim' were shot on that camera.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I would have preferred if Theron got killed by the Jockey.


Thank you.


Rukia said:


> I would have preferred for her to survive.  That would have been a nice break from the norm.  Characters like Vickers ALWAYS die.


Everyone died, at least she was last. She served her purpose.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> She served her purpose.



What was her purpose other than being your typical STOCK corporate greed antagonist?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

Nothing. Hence why Rukia shouldn't care that she died.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2012)

if you guys are talking about the dyke who was the daughter of the old guy, she was terrible. probably the worst written character in the film, which is saying a lot.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

The hack from LOST thought there weren't enough women on the ship.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The hack from LOST thought there weren't enough women on the ship.



Oh man, I hate Damon Lindelof so much.

I can't fucking STAND THIS GUY.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

Worst written character distinction has to go to one of the scientists that came along.  Neither of them showed any interest in being scientists.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Those two dopes that got lost inside the derelict were easily the worst written characters.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

Especially the one who tried to pet the alien.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Especially the one who tried to pet the alien.



WHY is there always some idiot that thinks they can just walk up to some dangerous species and assume they can train it to be submissive? That has to be the most overused plot device in science fiction and horror.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Worst written character distinction has to go to one of the scientists that came along.  Neither of them showed any interest in being a scientist.




yeah, but they're consistently bad with everyone else on the crew.


my friends and i were talking about how these guys are on the greatest expedition of all time, and basically no one on the ship gives a shit. all those guys kept saying is "were getting paid". i mean really, guys are walking around with fucking alien juice on their body, and no one is batting an eye. no one communicates with each other, everyone is just dilly dallying. 

one of the finest "totally incompetent crew" ive seen.

i mean seriously the black guy was playing n64 and shit while people were lost under a cave, and he was laughing at it. none of the characters had any sympathy or personality at all, its as if they didnt understand the situation in the slightest.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

^That is actually a valid point.  Take note Tetra.



TetraVaal said:


> It's no secret that I get into heated debates, so there's no groundbreaking revelation you just revealed in that post.
> 
> The film is definitely tied to 'Alien.' Fuck, it's even marketed that way in the trailers; hell, the final shot of the film shows the beginning evolution of the alien creature itself. This flick deserves to be diced up and cast aside as a degenerate piece of filth. It's a slap in the face of Dan O'Bannon, who Damon Lindelof could never measure up to, even on his best day!
> 
> Enjoy your swine and enjoy it well! I will continue holding my standards to an admirable degree.



Then why'd you try to be funny?  That doesn't work for you, at least not like that.

I didn't say it wasn't tied to Alien, I meant it was marketed MORE towards the general demographic which is a better idea considering: 1. Original fans of Alien are in their 40s 2. Diehard fans will be disappointed no matter what, it's a follow-on to a classic that was made over 30 years ago 3. This is Summer time.

You holding Dan O'Bannon to a godly standard is akin to hero worship.  He was pioneer in his field and damn good at what he did, but nobody can compare in your mind.

I don't think you're really looking to enjoy a movie, just find everything you hate about it.  _Good_ critics are able to nitpick the good and the bad while still enjoying the flick.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Worst written character distinction has to go to one of the scientists that came along.  Neither of them showed any interest in being scientists.



I didn't buy for one second that they were scientists.

Everything about them screamed typical sci-fi stock mook


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

I forget the name of Dr. Shaw's dead boyfriend.   Irrelevant.  Do we know the name of the incompetent actor playing the role?  He should never work again.  I admit that a lot of the actors were failed by the script that was given to them.  But this guy turned in by far the worst acting performance.  All he had to do was yell a few times to play the character and he couldn't even do that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2012)

and yeah, the scientist were dumb, but the dyke takes the cake because of the camera time she got. the scientist got lost in a cave where you can only go two ways too, god damn those guys were so fucking stupid. and the red haired "geologist" for some reason was the weapons specialist (or gave the impression that he liked them more than everyone else) 

the dykes character had nothing. build up, but no climax, no vindication, no vendetta,  (and seriously, when she called the old guy FATHER as if it was such a thrilling revelation I just rollled my eyes). she died in a way that wasnt satisfying or thematic at all. what was her point, to just be the typical asshole on the ship? (actually, that was exactly her point, but she couldnt even have a niche to go along with it, even shitty C rate films have that cliche character have some OTHER gimmick).


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

Holloway.  And his actor is Logan Marshall-Green, I've only seen him on TV series though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

The best was boyfriend not giving a fuck when something he worked towards was proven. Atleast feign enthusiasm


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Then why'd you try to be funny?  That doesn't work for you, at least not like that.
> 
> I didn't say it wasn't tied to Alien, I meant it was marketed MORE towards the general demographic which is a better idea considering: 1. Original fans of Alien are in their 40s 2. Diehard fans will be disappointed no matter what, it's a follow-on to a classic that was made over 30 years ago 3. This is Summer time.
> 
> ...



I didn't try to be anything. I just mocked your intrepidly plain, run-of-the-mill response that I see daily on boards like IMDb. It's your basic "wahh wahh wahh you just nitpick and don't enjoy the little things" response. It's the same logic as an idiotic Michael Bay fan telling you to shut your brain off in order to enjoy his films. Sorry, but it doesn't work that way. A film's faults deserve to be cited--and that's all I did--accurately, I might add.

I'm a huge fan of the original 'Alien' and I'm only in my 20s. So, there goes that.

What does "summer time" have to do with this?  Oh man, people like you are the reason intelligent blockbusters really are dying off. You're the bottom-of-the-barrel, lowest common denominator demographic that these shitty ass, unintelligent films appeal to!

No, I'm holding O'Bannon to a high standard since he was an outstanding writer, as well as being an underrated director. His screenplay for 'Alien' was immaculate. To try and use some low-grade trash like Damon Lindelof, to write a prequel and reduce O'Bannon's ideas to cheap plot devices, that's a fucking insult to ANY fan of good writing. Lindelof deserves to have an umbrella shoved into the deepest part of his ass, while then having the fucking thing opened.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The best was boyfriend not giving a duck when something he worked towards was proven. Atleast feign enthusiasm




lol, he was so pissed even though they just found fucking alien life.

whats even more funny, is that the guy didn't find out that the aliens were a genetic code in till later that night as if that was such a minor detail. the crew was so uncoordinated. 

i mean seriously, all of the characters under sold the situation so much, it was ridiculous.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

I loved it when poor man's Tom Hardy looked like he was developing a serious case of face cancer, but he kept telling his girl he was alright and she basically just kept walking like "TEE HEE, OK I BELIEVE YOU."

This film deserves a worst screenplay of the year award.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree with you VBD.

The writer wasn't oblivious to this.  Terrible actor even mentioned it was the most significant scientific discovery.  So why didn't they fix the crew indifference problem?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

If I found a worm in my iris/pupil I'd be screaming so loud.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

I also love how poor man's Tom Hardy was looking DIRECTLY AT David as he was fingering his drink, but he's just like "oh yeah, fuck it... just let me drink it."


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2012)

i kept pretending that guy was tom hardy, prob his finest feature is looking like him. that actor has no charisma at all. 

i actually got excited when i first saw him, since i thought that really was tom hardy.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

Did anyone else get that Life of Pi scene attached to their film?  I have absolutely no idea what the Life of Pi is about.  It was a pretty cool scene though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

I had to go get a straw for my 'Madagascar 3' cup while that short was playing before the film started.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 10, 2012)

I didn't. 

Wish I had though, I enjoyed the book.

Instead I got that Dark Knight Rises teaser with Gordon huffing and puffing on a bed. Seriously, they couldn't have given use the newer trailers?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

Too bad.  You missed out on some nice visuals.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Too bad.  You missed out on some nice visuals.



I took a photo of the cup.

I might upload it later.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I didn't.
> 
> Wish I had though, I enjoyed the book.
> 
> Instead I got that Dark Knight Rises teaser with Gordon huffing and puffing on a bed. Seriously, they couldn't have given use the newer trailers?


I got the one with Christopher Nolan's son botching the national anthem.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

I didn't get anything memorable. Something with Taylor Kitsch and Blake Lively. And that airplane film with Denzel.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

That new Denzel movie looks so bad.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2012)

i was too busy feasting on Nathans to notice the trailers. i was so hungry man, they could have charged me 50 bucks for that shitty burger and fries.

i think i saw that ryan gosling mobster movie. thats bout all i can remember.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

People were defending the Spielberg score by saying it was to inspire awe. Someone should have told the cast to show some awe.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

Life of Pi preview was weird, I tried reading the book but it wasn't really my type of novel.



TetraVaal said:


> I didn't try to be anything. I just mocked your intrepidly plain, run-of-the-mill response that I see daily on boards like IMDb. It's your basic "wahh wahh wahh you just nitpick and don't enjoy the little things" response. It's the same logic as an idiotic Michael Bay fan telling you to shut your brain off in order to enjoy his films. Sorry, but it doesn't work that way. A film's faults deserve to be cited--and that's all I did--accurately, I might add.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the original 'Alien' and I'm only in my 20s. So, there goes that.
> 
> ...



K, you didn't really understand my post, since you misunderstood pretty much the whole thing.  So whatever.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

I got some of those Amazing Spider-Man gummies and a Coca-Cola in a Madagascar 3 cup. It came with a fucking penguin on top of it. :rofl


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

Fuck yeah.  Amazing Spider-man gummies > regular gummies.

I might have to see Madagascar 3 next week.  I don't think anything decent is coming out.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah.  Amazing Spider-man gummies > regular gummies.
> 
> I might have to see Madagascar 3 next week.  I don't think anything decent is coming out.



*raises an eyebrow


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

You're still seeing a movie a week? lol


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

@*Mider_T*,

oh no, I understood you just fine. I was just so easily able to decipher and dismiss your weak ass logic, just as I do to any other user on here that posts thick-headed nonsense.

I'm just gonna end up swatting you down each time. You can't beat me, sorry.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

Mider T Al Capowned?





Stunna said:


> You're still seeing a movie a week? lol


I'm prepared to endure a lot of crap this year.  Hopefully something in the indie market becomes available.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully something in the indie market becomes available.



Keep an eye out for 'Smashed', my friend. That sounds like it has a ton of potential.

*EDIT:* Mider_T confirmed for an Al Capowning. I heard an APB was just put on the Tetra man.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

No you didn't understand, your response proves that.  Specifically what you said about your age and summer flick, you misunderstood.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

No, you're just not a bright individual.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2012)

I will give you this, I take back what I said about you getting a blog this thread is quite funny.

Specifically how upset you are at this movie. Although you are starting to sound a lot like Martial just with more interesting cursing.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> *EDIT:* Mider_T confirmed for an Al Capowning. I heard an APB was just put on the Tetra man.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Did Tetra start a new meme? I want full credit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2012)

Tell them, tell them why you are mad Tetra.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> No, you're just not a bright individual.



Appreciation for an entertaining movie = stupidity?  Cool story bro.  I'll stick with my cool enjoyment of the theaters as opposed to your zany, cartoony, ape-like disgruntlement with every flaw in a film.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Appreciation for an entertaining movie = stupidity?  Cool story bro.  I'll stick with my cool enjoyment of the theaters as opposed to your zany, cartoony, ape-like disgruntlement with every flaw in a film.



Well, it's like they say... ignorance is bliss.

Better cherish it, because you won't be fooling anyone as a knowledgeable film fan any time soon. 



Danger Doom said:


> Tell them, tell them why you are mad Tetra.



I am Hollywood's undisputed terrorist.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2012)

al caponed been long trade marked


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> al caponed been long trade marked



No, it's mine.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2012)

Are we all really surprised

I for one can't wait for the "Elysium can suck my dick" and "Del Toro has fallen off" threads


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Are we all really surprised
> 
> I for one can't wait for the "Elysium can suck my dick" and "Del Toro has fallen off" threads



Yeaaaaaahhhh.
Yeaaaaahhh.
YEAH!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2012)

"Everyone else seemed pretty positive about X now watch me rant about how much I hate it because of that"


The internet has warped movie discussion from being about the films to being about the personality of the person talking about the films.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2012)

I love this thread

A+


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

GOOD JOB.
GOOD EFFORT.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Well, it's like they say... ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Better cherish it, because you won't be fooling anyone as a knowledgeable film fan any time soon.



We're just two random internet guys giving our personal opinions about a movie, neither of us has any standing a film critic whatsoever.  The difference between us is how seriously you take yourself.

It's just like Taleran said


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> We're just two random internet guys giving our personal opinions about a movie, neither of us has any standing a film critic whatsoever.  The difference between us is how seriously you take yourself.
> 
> It's just like Taleran said



Well you see, that seems to be your biggest misconception. Everyone on here knows that I don't give a darn about critics, so why would I attempt to pose as one? I mean, you should know this, considering how much you follow me around on this entire forum. What's the matter, did I slap you upside the head too many times? You trying to compensate for any time that I can put you in your place at any time of my choosing?

You ain't gonna "one-up" me, dude. I will run circles around you all day if I have to.

Now, in regard to me taking myself seriously... well in this context, you're damn right. I'm an avid film fan, so why wouldn't I?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2012)

on the bright side, prometheus is probably the best movie ridley has made in nearly 3 decades.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

It's probably his worst film since 'A Good Year.'


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2012)

this shit was better than gi jane and gladiator, at least this film had a nice camera.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

That RED Epic.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2012)

Nihei is a great artist. It would be cool to see a well-made movie or anime taking place in one of his universe. I hear the Blame! OVAs were bad. Saw a trailer for it, but didn't like the CGI, so my interest faded.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Well you see, that seems to be your biggest misconception. Everyone on here knows that I don't give a darn about critics, so why would I attempt to pose as one? I mean, you should know this, considering how much you follow me around on this entire forum. What's the matter, did I slap you upside the head too many times? You trying to compensate for any time that I can put you in your place at any time of my choosing?



Taking yourself way too seriously bossman, starting to contradict.



> You ain't gonna "one-up" me, dude. I will run circles around you all day if I have to.



Tire yourself out like you do with essays about your discontent, by all means assume that I care 



> Now, in regard to me taking myself seriously... well in this context, you're damn right. I'm an avid film fan, so why wouldn't I?



I like movies too.  See how I don't take myself way too seriously?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Nihei is a great artist. It would be cool to see a well-made movie or anime taking place in one of his universe. I hear the Blame! OVAs were bad.



Oh dude, they were fucking terrible.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 10, 2012)

By even suggesting a sequel to Blade Runner shows just how little respect Scott has for the film.
Its one of those movies that does not need a sequel (or prequel) and will never need to be remade.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2012)

We do enjoy the self consciousness that you are aware that your gigantic wall of text would be overlooked and forgotten in one of the other two threads discussing this film so to appease your rampant ego it needed its own forum for discussion.

I am surprised it took till page two for you to find a more obscure Asian artifact to make veiled claims at the movie you dislike having 'stolen' from it or looking too similar to be coincidence too it


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> on the bright side, prometheus is probably the best movie ridley has made in nearly 3 decades.





TetraVaal said:


> It's probably his worst film since 'A Good Year.'


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Taking yourself way too seriously bossman, starting to contradict.



There's no contradiction. Of course I take myself seriously, but you're assuming I'm trying to pass myself off as a critic. Those were your own words. Like I said, you're not a bright individual.



> Tire yourself out like you do with essays about your discontent, by all means assume that I care



Oh, but you do care. You totally do. Otherwise, you wouldn't follow me onto every single fucking sub-board that I post on. I hit the nail on the head earlier; I've burned you so many times on here, that it's stinging you to the point that you'll go to any desperate measure to try and get one over on me... but it's just not gonna happen.

You see, I'm smarter than you. I'm MUCH smarter than you. I can side-step every weak ass comeback that you throw my way.



> I like movies too.  See how I don't take myself way too seriously?



Yeah, you may like movies... but you don't know anything about them.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2012)

This thread madder than Pacquiao's fight last night


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2012)

Boxing sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

PaperAngel said:


> By even suggesting a sequel to Blade Runner shows just how little respect Scott has for the film.
> Its one of those movies that does not need a sequel (or prequel) and will never need to be remade.


I hope they never make a sequel to Sin City either.  First film was rubbish.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I hope they never make a sequel to Sin City either.  First film was rubbish.



Fucking right.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> There's no contradiction. Of course I take myself seriously, but you're assuming I'm trying to pass myself off as a critic. Those were your own words. Like I said, you're not a bright individual.



I said "way too seriously".  Comprehension



> Oh, but you do care. You totally do. Otherwise, you wouldn't follow me onto every single fucking sub-board that I post on. I hit the nail on the head earlier; I've burned you so many times on here, that it's stinging you to the point that you'll go to any desperate measure to try and get one over on me... but it's just not gonna happen.



Don't flatter yourself brah.  Flights of fancy are only funny when one doesn't take themselves so seriously.



> You see, I'm smarter than you. I'm MUCH smarter than you. I can side-step every weak ass comeback that you throw my way.



What if we side step together?




> Yeah, you may like movies... but you don't know anything about them.



Don't assume brah


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Did this guy's mother huff a lot ether while he was growing inside of her womb?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

I grew on a tree


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Are we all really surprised
> 
> I for one can't wait for the "Elysium can suck my dick" and "Del Toro has fallen off" threads



The next one is going to be.

"You all know I hate the director but I had to prove it to you all anyway so I saw The Dark Knight Rises and it was a joke."


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

@*Mider T*,

Are you gonna start crying again if I make fun of 'Projext X'?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

When did I ever cry about Project X?  Delusions?



Taleran said:


> The next one is going to be.
> 
> "You all know I hate the director but I had to prove it to you all anyway so I saw The Dark Knight Rises and it was a joke."


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Taleran said:


> We do enjoy the self consciousness that you are aware that your gigantic wall of text would be overlooked and forgotten in one of the other two threads discussing this film so to appease your rampant ego it needed its own forum for discussion.
> 
> I am surprised it took till page two for you to find a more obscure Asian artifact to make veiled claims at the movie you dislike having 'stolen' from it or looking too similar to be coincidence too it



I don't enjoy your piss poor usage of the English vernacular.

Go take a remedial writing course, I beg you.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Project X the best... 	06-04-2012 09:53 PM 	Mider T: 	Stick to the hip hop thread bro. There a movies to think about and then there are movies to have fun to.

Straight from my USER CP.

*EDIT:* so now not only does Mider_T lack proper intellect, but he's a liar as well. Hilarious.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

Again, when did I ever CRY about Project X? 

You did with that movie what you're doing with Prometheus and probably ever other movie you've seen. lol.  Can I see your review to Toy Story 3?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

You were clearly crying.

I mean, not only did you have to neg-rep me about it, but you've even gone to measures of name-dropping me on sub-boards because of how much my posts irate you.

But clearly, I'm the only one who takes this serious. :rofl


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

Negging is crying? Wat.  Quote the post that gave you that neg, I wasn't the only one who called you out for that.  Dunno about the name-dropping thing though


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

I just DID quote the neg-rep, you illiterate fool.

You name-dropped me on the Blender, I believe. You were going on about how any post I make outside of the MD is "awful", as if you're in any position to be critiquing anyone's posts. 

*EDIT:* by the way, who cares if people "called me out" about my thoughts on 'Projext X'? That movie is a fucking abortion and the only people who enjoyed it are the saddest representation of our current society.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I just DID quote the neg-rep, you illiterate fool.





Mider T said:


> Negging is crying? Wat.  *Quote the post* that gave you that neg, I wasn't the only one who called you out for that.  Dunno about the name-dropping thing though





> Quote the post





> Quote the post





> Quote the post






> You name-dropped me on the Blender, I believe. You were going on about how any post I make outside of the MD is "awful", as if you're in any position to be critiquing anyone's posts.



Do you know what namedropping is?  You were there and had already posted in that thread when I made that statement, I didn't randomly bring your name into a thread you had no idea about.



> *EDIT:* by the way, who cares if people "called me out" about my thoughts on 'Projext X'? That movie is a fucking abortion and the only people who enjoyed it are the saddest representation of our current society.



Case in point.


----------



## Ari (Jun 10, 2012)

i want to watch this movie


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

Is Project X the one where they're promoting the culture of damaging private property, and locking up those with height disadvantages in ovens because that shit looked terrible.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Do you know what namedropping is?  You were there and had already posted in that thread when I made that statement, I didn't randomly bring your name into a thread you had no idea about.
> 
> 
> 
> Case in point.





Naw. I don't ever acknowledge you. It wasn't until this thread that I finally decided to entertain myself with the idea of pointing out how severely uninformed you are. You had no reason to bring up my name... I don't ever converse with you. I don't know you. I don't even want to know you.

It's like I stated earlier in this thread, some time ago I must've punked you so bad, that you've been foaming at the mouth to get an opportunity to get your shot in. I'm sorry to burst your bubble, though; it's never going to happen.



Ennoea said:


> Is Project X the one where they're promoting the culture of damaging private property, and locking up those with height disadvantages in ovens because that shit looked terrible.



Yep.

And of course, only someone of Mider_T's intellect, or lack thereof, would be able to enjoy it. :rofl


----------



## Huntress (Jun 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I hope they never make a sequel to Sin City either.  First film was rubbish.



guess what? there is a sequel in the works


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

I would rather see Spy Kids 6.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

I would rather see 'Project X.'


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Naw. I don't ever acknowledge you. It wasn't until this thread that I finally decided to entertain myself with the idea of pointing out how severely uninformed you are. You had no reason to bring up my name... I don't ever converse with you. I don't know you. I don't even want to know you.
> 
> It's like I stated earlier in this thread, some time ago I must've punked you so bad, that you've been foaming at the mouth to get an opportunity to get your shot in. I'm sorry to burst your bubble, though; it's never going to happen.



So in short, you don't know what name-dropping is?  Don't act like this the first time we've ever conversed either



> Yep.
> 
> And of course, only someone of Mider_T's intellect, or lack thereof, would be able to enjoy it. :rofl



My name doesn't have an underscore in it, you illiterate fool.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> So in short, you don't know what name-dropping is?  Don't act like this the first time we've ever conversed either
> 
> 
> 
> My name doesn't have an underscore in it, you illiterate fool.



The bottom line is, you're so upset about something I said to you in the past, that it's been eating away at you to the point you need to follow me around, talk about me, neg me, the whole nine yards. I really have no idea who you are. I mean, can you honestly blame me? Your posting structures are extremely mundane and poor. You don't have anything remotely interesting to say. You're just all around plain and uninteresting.

I truthfully am flattered that I've managed to conjure myself a user that enjoys following me around, though. 

Oh, and fyi, I don't care if your name doesn't have an underscore. I'll spell your stupid ass username whichever way I choose.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The bottom line is, you're so upset about something I said to you in the past, that it's been eating away at you to the point you need to follow me around, talk about me, neg me, the whole nine yards. I really have no idea who you are. I mean, can you honestly blame me? Your posting structures are extremely mundane and poor. You don't have anything remotely interesting to say. You're just all around plain and uninteresting.




Delusion again.



> I truthfully am flattered that I've managed to conjure myself a user that enjoys following me around, though.



You're beginning to sound like DDJ, don't be so pretentious.  Less is more.



> Oh, and fyi, I don't care if your name doesn't have an underscore. I'll spell your stupid ass username whichever way I choose.



Are you an illiterate fool?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

This thread really derailed didn't it?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> This thread really derailed didn't it?



Yeah, but I'm gonna get it back on track. 

'Prometheus' was really horrible.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

It's just a real disappointment. Ridley had sway, he could have gotten some hardcore Sci Fi writers to come and write the story. Oh well it's not a bad mainstream Sci fi film I guess.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's just a real disappointment. Ridley had sway, he could have gotten some hardcore Sci Fi writers to come and write the story.



I can't for the life of me figure out why he would hire Damon Lindelof to help write the film. That guy is a massive fucking idiot.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

Script problems are pretty unforgivable in my opinion.  They had thirty fucking years to get the script right!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

> "H.P. Lovecraft’s At the Mountains of Madness. Originally penned by the legendary horror writer in 1931, the story tells of an Antarctic expedition which unearths the presumed long dead bodies of strange, starfish-headed creatures—only for the specimens to wake up, slaughter their discoverers, and dissect one of them like a laboratory rat. By the tale’s conclusion, a pair of surviving expedition members has found out that these scientifically-inclined “Old Ones” are members of an ancient alien race who were responsible for creating our simian ancestors as well as even more dangerous beings called “Shoggoths” which, the narrator fears, may yet emerge from their subterranean lair with apocalyptic results."



All you have to do is change "Old Ones" to "Engineers" and there you go, you have your 'Prometheus.'


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2012)

If you have just figured out how wide an influence Lovecraft has had, I find that rather humorous.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Taleran said:


> If you have just figured out how wide an influence Lovecraft has had, I find that rather humorous.



I was being sarcastic. 

Good fucking grief, for someone proclaiming that I take everything OH SO SERIOUS, you sure do an excellent job of iterating everything in a LITERAL sense.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 10, 2012)

How is that sarcastic though

What you said was essentially accurate


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> How is that sarcastic though
> 
> It is essentially accurate



I was referring to Talern's remarks about Lovecraft's influence. 

That guy has practically inspired almost every single monster movie ever made. I was simply being a smart ass when I said that if you replace "Old Things" with "Engineers", it's basically ATMOM in space.

Also, the fact that 'Prometheus' basically resulted in the death of Guillermo del Toro's 'At the Mountains of Madness' adaption is yet another reason for me to hate it even more. I can't believe it. I can't fucking believe that that asshat Damon Lindelof contributed to the demise of ATMOM.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2012)

You have to have been stupid to enjoy Project X now?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2012)

Was Project X that found footage, party movie? Never saw it.



> (honestly, do any of you really want a 'Blade Runner' sequel after this debacle?)



lol, but the Blade Runner sequel will probably be made anyway, with or without him. They'd probably just get the guy from Tron: Legacy to do it if Ridley doesn't.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, look at this.

There already is a Prometheus thread. If you hated the movie, talk about it there. Your opinion is not worth its own thread.


Also, all of you can shut the fuck up.


----------

